# New to Co2 and have questions



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

Firstly the tank I am using is a 22 long.

I was planning on using a HOB filter with a diffusor but after reading alot of posts on the web I may use a canister filter.

Would a fluval 204 with a home built reactor be better and would the 204 have enough power to filter and push enough water through the reactor or would I be better to go with a more powerful filter


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm not sure about the 2nd part of your question but I once used a 204 and found it didn't give enough flow for both co2 and water movement throughout my 22gal tank. I added a small hob for more water movement but couldn't get enough co2 diffusion. I eventually went to a bigger canister with an atomizer.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I dont know but if it is not enough flow may be you can add a powerhead?
You want biological filtration which works better when the flow is slower. If your filter is always very dirty then may be you need more filtration or a different set up (position of your intake/outlet can make a difference)...
Are you saying you want to add an in-line Co2 diffusor into your canister?


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

I haven't set it up yet

I have a 22 long for th tank as well a ac50 i could use or the 204 

I am just in the planning stages and was wondering what the best way to dispurse the co2 is?

I am probably going to go with ada soil and lots of plants


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I would suggest that you contact Mykiss (canadian Aquatic) as he sells filters, diffuser, atomizer and ADA products and know a lot about planted tanks.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I wouldn't use the ac50, that would create too much surface turbulance and gas the co2 out of the water. The 204 is the better choice of the 2


----------

